
Optimizing Page Speed - Actionable Tips For SEOs and Web Developers - duck
http://www.seomoz.org/ugc/optimizing-page-speed-actionable-tips-for-seos-and-web-developers
======
corin_
Good advice for people who aren't particularly technical when it comes to
websites, but I don't think there's much there that isn't already widely
known, and frankly could even be learned simply from using YSlow to tell you
what to change.

------
BasDirks
well what the f_ck, a site with "seo" in the url that isn't a massive bunch of
crap! It's not as complete as one would want it to be though. A _"nothing new,
but conveniently formatted"_ article should be very comprehensive, and at
least contain links to more in-depth treatment of each subject.

~~~
underdown
how is it not crap? im not sure how thus content is better than ehow.

~~~
gfiorelli
Mmm... I wonder why you don't write that masterpiece of content about this
topic for all our benefit instead of simply shitting all over :) Wouldn't be
the best way to answer to something you feel not useful at all? Or what you
would write would be so totally not useful to be worst than the infamous "How
to serve a glass of water" EHow post?

